# Do you think an AR 15 is like a Swiss Army knife?



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
		

-----------------------------------
I don't.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2021)

It's like a hammer it depends what use it for Penelope


----------



## Compost (Jun 5, 2021)

What the judge said was, "Like the Swiss Army Knife, the popular AR-15 rifle is a perfect combination of home defense weapon and homeland defense equipment."  

A reasonable analogy.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Do you know the difference between a progressive slave voter and a mentally ill person with the intent to murder someone else? 

I dont...


Fun game, shall we continue?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.



Well, for starters, it's not made in Switzerland.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


A knife is a tool

A gun is a tool

A circular saw is a tool

etc


----------



## Peace (Jun 5, 2021)

Guns are never the issue and like a Swiss Army Knife a AR-15 can be used in the wrong way because the human using it is the one that is using it improperly…

Name a time when a firearm jumped up on it own and shot someone?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


----------



## fncceo (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.



Sounds like you're making plans.


----------



## AMart (Jun 5, 2021)

Best description for an AR the Swiss Army Knife of rifles.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


Be specific and list for us all the mass shootings it has been used in.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


And? A car can only be driven by one person but a wreck can cause multiple deaths-


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.



The Judge revealed his bias on the issue in his opening statement. 
It will be appealed


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2021)

There have been 48 mass shootings since 2004 and only 13 of those used semi auto rifles.









						How Many Mass Shootings Were AR-15 Rifles Involved In? It's Not The Only Semiautomatic Rifle On The Block
					

Much attention has been given to the AR-15 in the wake of Sunday's mass shooting. That's actually not the rifle that was used; it was a Sig Sauer MCX, another type of assault rifle. But the initial reports pointed to the AR-15, the same gun that has…




					www.bustle.com


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.



So this means it can't be used in mass killings?

Knife attack kills dozens in southwest China​Chinese state media reports that 28 people were killed and 113 injured in an orchestrated knife attack in southwest China. A group of men reportedly wearing black stormed a busy train station and began stabbing people with long knives.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

Usually a Mass Shooting is done by 1 or 2 people , not a mob.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.
> ...


We have numerous mass shootings and they can be prevented.


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> We have numerous mass shootings and they can be prevented.


We have millions of drivers and more laws than can be counted and people still die in car wrecks-


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> There have been 48 mass shootings since 2004 and only 13 of those used semi auto rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There were more mass shootings across the U.S. in 2019 than there were days in the year, according to a gun violence research group. 2019 had the highest number of mass shootings in any year since the research group started keeping track. 

By the end of 2019, there were 417 mass shootings in the U.S., according to data from the nonprofit Gun Violence Archive (GVA), which tracks every mass shooting in the country. Thirty-one of those shttps://www.cbsnews.com/news/mass-shootings-2019-more-than-days-365/hootings were mass murders.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

Gdjjr said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > We have numerous mass shootings and they can be prevented.
> ...


You can ban semi assault weapons but you can't ban vehicles.  Also vehicles have laws that you need to abide by.



			https://vpc.org/studies/gunsvscars16.pdf
		


Gun Deaths Outpace Motor Vehicle Deaths in 21 States and the District of Columbia in 2014


----------



## Gdjjr (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Also vehicles have laws that you need to abide by.


How many gun laws do you think are necessary- do you believe in the rule of law or the edict of man?
Laws are to punish for criminal action- not prevent anything- its pretended they are a deterrent- obviously they aren't working- so you want another, or more, laws- to do what? More laws means more criminals- how many criminals do we need to placate or appease the acolytes of godvernment?


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings


The gun is also used for home defense, competition, sport shooting, teaching gun safety and basic marksmanship, and many other uses tens of thousands of times for every time one is used for homicidal purposes.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > There have been 48 mass shootings since 2004 and only 13 of those used semi auto rifles.
> ...


LOL by liberally changing the definition and the facts there were not 400 mass shootings in 2019.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


less than 1% of all murders occur in mass shootings.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> _You can ban semi assault weapons but you can't ban vehicles. Also vehicles have laws that you need to abide by._


Last I heard. . . there are also gun laws and criminal codes that you need to abide by, but that doesn't stop folks from shooting up the place.

Just 'cause there are laws, doesn't mean folks are going to follow them.

You pass a ban on weapons?  The only folks that won't have 'em are the folks that follow the law, not necessarily folks that want to commit mass murder.


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 5, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > _You can ban semi assault weapons but you can't ban vehicles. Also vehicles have laws that you need to abide by._
> ...


Nor do laws stop people from driving while drunk or under the influence of other drugs, or driving without insurance , or driving without a license or driving recklessly etc


----------



## Anathema (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> You can ban semi assault weapons but you can't ban vehicles. Also vehicles have laws that you need to abide by.
> 
> https://vpc.org/studies/gunsvscars16.pdf
> Gun Deaths Outpace Motor Vehicle Deaths in 21 States and the District of Columbia in 2014


There are more than 10 000 gun laws on the books in this country. The District Attorneys of this nation refuse to charge them, or use them as bait to get criminals to plea to lesser charges with lower punishments and less attached consequences.

For example:  
The DA in my county here in MA is well known to plea away the Possession of a Firearm During the Commission of a Crime charge (Felony, 1 year mandatory sentence and attached consequences) to get people to plead guilty to a misdemeanorBreaking & Entering, Burglary, or other theft charges (6 months in jail - out in 9 weeks with good behavior and no consequences).


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 5, 2021)

Anathema said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > You can ban semi assault weapons but you can't ban vehicles. Also vehicles have laws that you need to abide by.
> ...


And that firearm violation is also subject to federal laws but federal gun charges are never levied


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 5, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yeah, but that's different, as Penny said, you can't ban vehicles, you can ban guns.

. . . the truth is?  One of the reasons the authoritarian left is so hell bent on EV cars, is b/c with all the tech embedded in them?  Once the panopticon smart grid is fully installed?  The global police state grid can just take over your car w/o your authorization when they want to. . . 

It's a statist's wet dream.



. . . and as we have seen, time and time again, the controlled media will create an specticle for the law makers to pass laws for the enforcers to use a technology if it exists, against the American public.

Just as soon as that critical mass of folks are using "Smart Cars," just like they waited till Smart Phones were ubiquitous and a part of the culture and a part of life. . . to just let everyone know, you have no privacy, and the State and the Cabal were going to track every move, and everything you said or bought, so too, the State will be able to track and even take control of your vehicle if they so choose.

Anyone that willingly buys a smart car, is as naive as those who build their lives around using smart mobile devices, IMHO.

Taking Control of Cars From Afar​Researchers show they can hack into cars wirelessly.




__





						Taking Control of Cars From Afar
					

Researchers show they can hack into cars wirelessly.




					www.technologyreview.com


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 5, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



You can't ban guns either.


----------



## Peace (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


Again, the human factor in the equation that you keep on excusing.

The firearm is not the issue but the human that has it in their hands is the issue, so let focus on why mentally ill people are allowed out in public and why low educated people are always excused for their monstrous actions by those like you by blaming the firearm…


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Does it open beer bottles?


----------



## Blues Man (Jun 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> ...


Yup


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> We have numerous mass shootings and they can be prevented.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Any questions about Leftism being a Mental Disorder?


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.








And you would be wrong.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> We have numerous mass shootings and they can be prevented.



I agree......

Stop voting Democrat and remove All progressive Marxists.......

Problem solved


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







Indeed they can.  By allowing people to have the same weaponry that the evil doers have.

Eliminate gun free zones so mad dogs don't have government created free fire zones.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 5, 2021)

Like we're trying to reason with a reasonable, thinking human being in Penelope and all the gun grabbing Marxist left.

NOT


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings


Where?

"Handguns are the most common weapon type used in mass shootings in the United States, with a total of 145 different handguns being used in 97 incidents between 1982 and May 2021. These figures are calculated from a total of 124 reported cases over this period, meaning handguns are involved in about 78 percent of mass shootings."









						Guns used in mass shootings U.S. 2022 | Statista
					

Handguns are the most common weapon type used in mass shootings in the United States, with a total of 151 different handguns being used in 103 incidents between 1982 and November 2022.




					www.statista.com


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.

We know what it is you want, and the answer is *"No."*

Conversation's over.

Go away and quit pestering us with this silly shit now, woman.


----------



## EvMetro (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Swiss army knives have many blades for many purposes, what a great analogy, since ARs have many many purposes too.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


I've seen some with enough "tacti-cool" crap stuck to them to qualify.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.
> 
> We know what it is you want, and the answer is *"No."*
> 
> ...


Wow, what a self-important dick-wad you are.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.
> ...


I'm tired of being told I have to treat childish morons as anything but the childish morons they are.

I'm not obligated to come down to *your* dumb ass, you raise yourself up to *me*, to converse on _my_ level on a subject, or you fuck off back to wherever you came from.
I'm also not obligated to even discuss the removal of my basic rights as a man, and anyone who wants to talk about that, can just take their ass on down the road; it's not up for discussion.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.
> ...


And you're welcome.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I think I mentioned you being a bit self-important?

Yeah I was wrong.  You're way more than a little bit self-important.

And I'm pretty sure you can't call anyone else a childish moron after the last few posts.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


My advice always is.


----------



## surada (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.
> 
> We know what it is you want, and the answer is *"No."*
> 
> ...











						'He shot me': Why did Alabama give Jason McIntosh back his gun?
					

Alabama authorities took his gun away after a violent domestic incident. Nine months later they gave it back, and he used it to shoot and kill his wife.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well, I *am* more important than her, and you too, for that matter.


BFYTW


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

surada said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.
> ...


So?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


If you really think that, it says a lot about you.

If you don't, it _still_ says a lot about you.








None of it good, btw.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2021)

Blues Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> ...


And dont forget a progressive slave...is a fool...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Way back to 2014 huh?  Did you know that after 2014 when the supreme court allowed District residence to own their own firearms, that crime in that city went down...


----------



## Penelope (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


why because you are both men, and I'm a female.  (_ my basic rights as a man_).

Hum, I have the same basic rights as you have, same exact basic rights.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Usually a Mass Shooting is done by 1 or 2 people , not a mob.




Links?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You have the right to make me a sandwich, too.

Get to work, please...... it would give me a reason to like you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.



  Who cares what you think?
I mean you're a complete imbecile when it comes to firearms.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 5, 2021)

OldLady said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> ...



  Yep.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.




Guns are used 1.1 million times  year to save lives........according to the Centers for Disease control...or 1.5 million times a year according to the Department of Justice study....and that is before we have over 19.4 million Americans who can now carry guns in public for self defense....

How many people are killed in mass public shootings?  And not all of them are done with rifles of any kind, in fact, the hand gun is the most popular gun for this...

Now...if you look at the numbers you will see this fact...for almost every single year with mass public shootings...more people died falling off ladders....about 300 a year, and more people died playing with lawn mowers...about 100 a year....

This article says 90 people died a year...it verys......but it also points out Deer kill 200 people a year....more than mass public shooters do...

*found that, on average, lawnmower accidents were responsible for the deaths of an average of 90 Americans annually
----*
*deer attacks, responsible for an annual average of 200 people;*









						Lawnmowers Kill More People Than Bears, Sharks or Alligators Each Year
					

Lawnmower accidents account for more than 35,000 injuries and the deaths of at least 90 Americans annually, according to a Lawn Stater analysis released on Wednesday.




					www.newsweek.com
				




In only 2 years, out of 38  did more people die in mass public shootings than in lawn mower accidents....

And Deer kill more people every year than mass public shooters do.....

(this is why I debate the hard core anti-gun extremists...they push me to do more research...and I find gems like this....)

Ladder Safety.

2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


*Falling off ladder deaths...300..*.

Ladder Safety.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Usually a Mass Shooting is done by 1 or 2 people , not a mob.




Except for this..........

The muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a truck....and killed 86 people and wounded 435 in 5 minutes of driving......









						2016 Nice truck attack - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Killed in mass public shootings by year.....majority using hand guns....

2020....5
2019....73
2018.....93
2017........117
*2016......71*
2015......37
2014..... 9
2013..... 36
2012..... 72
2011..... 19
2010....9
2009...39
2008...18
2007...54
2006...21
2005...17
2004...5
2003...7
2002...not listed by mother jones
2001...5
2000...7
1999...42
1998...14
1997...9
1996...6
1995...6
1994....5
1993...23
1992...9
1991...35
1990...10
1989...15
1988...7
1987...6
1986...15
1985...(none listed)
1984...28
1983 (none listed)
1982...8


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Yes...they can be prevented...we need to end gun free zones and allow normal Americans to carry guns into these public spaces...

We know from actual research that mass public shooters target gun free zones....and we know that the sooner you get someone shooting at the attacker, they stop shooting, commit suicide, surrender or run away.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > There have been 48 mass shootings since 2004 and only 13 of those used semi auto rifles.
> ...




Wrong......you and your source are lying.......the gun violence research group adds in gang violence to inflate their number...

The accurate number for mass public shootings.....is from Mother Jones...don't worry, they are also left wing, and anti-gun extremists.....

And Knives are used to kill more people every single year than are killed in mass public shootings each year...ban knives...

US mass shootings, 1982–2021: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

Dating back to at least 2005, the FBI and leading criminologists essentially defined a mass shooting as a single attack in a public place in which four or more victims were killed. We adopted that baseline for fatalities when we gathered data in 2012 on three decades worth of cases. 
-------


Here is a description of the criteria we use:

The perpetrator took the lives of at least four people. A 2008 FBI report identifies an individual as a mass murderer—versus a spree killer or a serial killer—if he kills four or more people in a single incident (not including himself), typically in a single location. (*In 2013, the US government’s fatality baseline was revised down to three; our database reflects this change beginning from Jan. 2013, as detailed above.)
The killings were carried out by a lone shooter. (Except in the case of the Columbine massacre and the Westside Middle School killings, which involved two shooters.)
The shootings occurred in a public place. (Except in the case of a party on private property in Crandon, Wisconsin, and another in Seattle, where crowds of strangers had gathered, essentially constituting a public crowd.) 
*Crimes primarily related to gang activity or armed robbery are not included, nor are mass killings that took place in private homes (often stemming from domestic violence).*
Perpetrators who died or were wounded during the attack are not included in the victim tallies.
We included a handful of cases also known as “spree killings“—cases in which the killings occurred in more than one location, but still over a short period of time, that otherwise fit the above criteria.
----------------------

Our research focused on indiscriminate rampages in public places resulting in four or more victims killed by the attacker.

*We exclude shootings stemming from more conventionally motivated crimes such as armed robbery or gang violence*. 

(Or in which the perpetrators have not been identified.) Other news outlets and researchers have since published larger tallies that include a wide range of gun crimes in which four or more people have been either wounded or killed. While those larger datasets of multiple-victim shootings are useful for studying the broader problem of gun violence, our investigation provides an in-depth look at a distinct phenomenon—from the firearms used and mental health factors to the growing copycat problem. Tracking mass shootings is complex; we believe ours is the most useful approach for studying this specific phenomenon.

*
Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017


795*


knife murders.....2009-2013.....

2009----1,836
2010----1,933
2011----1,611
2012---1,769
2013---1.956
2015....1,589
2016....1,632
2017....1,591
Rifle murder....

2009---351
2010---367
2011---332
2012---298
2013---285

---------
The actual number of mass shootings from Mother Jones......

Here you go...the number of mass public shootings according to Mother Jones...rabid, anti gun, left wing news source.....not the NRA...

The list below comes from the old definition of 4 killed to make a shooting a mass shooting...if you now go to the link there are more than listed below...but that is because Mother Jones changed the list from the time I first posted it...and changed to obama's new standard of only 3 dead to make a mass shooting...

*I have put obama's updated number in parenthesis..........*

we will see....


US Mass Shootings, 1982-2015: Data From Mother Jones' Investigation

2020....1

2019....10

2018... 12

2017:  11 ( 5 according to the old standard)

2016....6

2015....4 ( obama's new standard....7)

2014....2 (4)

2013....5

2012....7

2011....3

2010....1

2009....4

2008....3

2007....4

2006....3

2005...2

2004....1

2003...1

2002 not listed so more than likely 0

2001....1

2000....1

1999....5

1998...3

1997....2

1996....1

1995...1

1994...1

1993...4

1992...2

1991...3

1990...1

1989...2

1988....1

1987...1

1986...1

1985... not listed so probably 0

1984...2

1983...not listed so probably 0

1982...1
U


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




*Gun Deaths Outpace Motor Vehicle Deaths in 21 States and the District of Columbia in 2014*

*This is a lie.

You and whatever source you use but did not link to added suicides into the number and even then, it isn't even close....

And Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop brutal rapes, beatings, robberies and murders.....according to the Centers for Disease Control...*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Of course not – the comparison is idiotic.

And whining about ‘the media’ is likewise ridiculous.

Benitez knew his decision would be overturned so he abandoned judicial decorum and issued a personal, subjective opinion, aware that it wouldn’t survive appeal.

All Benitez had to do was cite _Miller_, as reaffirmed in _Heller_, that weapons are either dangerous and unusual, and not entitled to Constitutional protections, or in common use and within the scope of the Second Amendment – and that the AR 15 fell into the latter category.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 5, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> ...




Are you vaccinated?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




You can't vaccinate against stupid....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


You and others on the right alone exhibit stupidity – and ignorance.

You’re truly clueless as to the process and incapable of meaningful discussion, typical of most conservatives.

All the whining, lies, and political nonsense isn’t going to get a state’s AWB overturned by the Supreme Court.

The 9th Circuit will no doubt invalidate this ruling – that means all the courts of appeal will be in agreement with regard to state AWBs, in that they’ve upheld the bans.

The Supreme Court is not going to hear an AWB case with all the lower courts in agreement on the issue.

If a state AWB were ever to get to the Supreme Court it would be invalidated, and appropriately so – but the heavy lift is getting the Court to hear such a case in the first place.

And conservatives whining, lying, and being dishonest about AWBs clearly won’t be beneficial.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


So as long as you have a choice to do what you want with your body, we men should have a right to a choice of what weapons we purchase....


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 5, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


well you can, but that vaccination was developed by Margaret Sanger to prevent weeds of humanity.  Got to love that girl....<SARCASM>


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


As if on cue – more idiocy from the right.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Ah, you've moved beyond self-important and into delusions of grandeur.

Enjoy your fantasy world.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Say's the moron who was just telling me how important he is.

What a dumbass.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You're a virgin, aren't you.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


What fresh stupidity is this?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


When did the ability to understand reality and function as an adult in the world become "delusions of grandeur"?

You are speaking in support of someone who supports the banning of firearms, which is both a denial of basic human rights, and not actually possible in the real world...... and *I'm* the one in a fantasy world???


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jun 5, 2021)

More people are killed by handguns per year. The Assault weapons bans are a political ploy used by democrats to win votes  Its symbolic.We need no blanket bans , or infringements on our 2nd amendment rights.!
Democrats need to drop the Gun control issue. Its costing them votes. Many voters are Republicans now because of this issue.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


*Everyone* who doesn't advocate for silly shit is more important than you, I'm not claiming to be special, lol.


Silly fucker..... (smh)


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL...... weak.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


See, there ya go.  Basic human rights ≠ guns.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


You're tryin' too hard mang.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


Sure, sure, lets go with that.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


One of us sure is, lol


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


If the shoe fits,  and all that....


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 5, 2021)

freyasman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


I have now been told that you and that other noob were recruited specifically to troll me, so I'm going to stop responding to your idiocy.

Have a nice night.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 5, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Really?

Well I don't know about anyone else,  but that's false where I am concerned. 

Otoh, I'm not going to miss you either. 

Have a good night,  I got called to work myself.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 5, 2021)

Penelope said:


> Do you think an AR 15 is like a Swiss Army knife?​I don't.




An AR-15 is like a warm pussycat in your arms in front of a fireplace on a brisk, winter's night.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think an AR 15 is like a Swiss Army knife?​I don't.
> ...


I suspect all you have is you and an AR-15.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2021)

Penelope said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Wrong as always on BOTH counts, Peniloper!  To me the AR is a pop gun for giving people warm kisses on the cheek.  I don't personally buy anything that shoots nothing bigger than a NATO .556.

Love taps.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Bet it hasn't got a toothpick though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



    Those are everywhere if you have a pocket knife.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 6, 2021)

Democrats are determined to take your guns away come hell or high water...regardless of ANY judge or Constitution, even if they have to do it themselves....  Period.

Republicans on the other hand will quietly await rulings.....and obey them faithfully in any event......regardless


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Didn't your mother tell you not to pick your teeth with a knife?  Chip the enamel.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 6, 2021)

Gun control is dead and gone.....









						3dprintergobrrr
					

Buy 3D printers & supplies for cryptocurrency!



					3dprintergobrrr.com
				





And it's _never_ coming back.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 6, 2021)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   Thats not what I was thinking.
If you have a pocket knife you can whittle one up in a few seconds from a stick.


----------



## westwall (Jun 6, 2021)

surada said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope You are entitled to your opinion but since you are both extremely biased, and extremely ignorant, your opinion is not worth shit.
> ...









"AUTHORITIES"

Blame the idiots who let the asshole out of jail.

Funny how you demand we bow down to AUTHORITIES,  and turn over our guns to AUTHORITIES.   But never hold the AUTHORITIES responsible for the asinine decisions they make. 

Instead, you cover for the idiots by trying to blame a tool.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 6, 2021)

Sanity in California? Who da thunk it?


----------



## freyasman (Jun 6, 2021)

westwall said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...


At what point does it become harassment and bullying? They said their piece, told us what they want, we listened and refused; *that's it*. It's over.
These people have been told *"No."* over and over and over and over and over and over again, and yet, they _still_ think they are legitimately entitled to come and badger us about giving up our property and our rights...... wtf is *wrong* with these fools?  


And then they try to shame *me* for telling some out of line pest with bad boundaries, to fuck off and quit bothering me with their shit?



Fuck *all *of these idiots....


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jun 6, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


In that it's a tool, yes.  As in the amount of destruction that can be caused by it, no.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 7, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Its a tool just like a swiss army knife.


----------



## themirrorthief (Jun 7, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> always whining about the rifle when thugs always use pistols to kill people  but dems dont dare piss of the thugs in the hood


----------



## themirrorthief (Jun 7, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


so how many do you need to kill


----------



## Compost (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Batcat (Jun 7, 2021)

It is like a Swiss Army knife as it is capable of doing many different tasks for different people. It can be adapted to fit short or tall people. It can be used for competitive target shooting, hunting and self defense. It can be charged to fire a number of different rounds some far more powerful than others. One rifle for everything that can fit almost  everybody. 

And many gun owners can accomplish all  this without taking thsir AR-15 to a gunsmith. 









						The AR-15 Is More Than a Gun. It's a Gadget
					

America doesn't just have a love affair with guns. It has a love affair with a specific kind of gun: the AR-15 rifle, a firearm so customizable and adaptable, it's practically a gadget.




					www.wired.com
				












						Upgrading your AR-15: 8 features you should consider
					

Numerous options abound for customizing your AR-15 to your needs – this firearms expert details some of the choices




					www.police1.com
				












						AR-15 Calibers – 2020 Guide - The Prepper Insider
					

The Prepper Insider is reader-supported. When you buy through links on our site, we may earn an affiliate commission. If you have an AR-15, you’re already well aware that some ... Read more




					theprepperinsider.com


----------



## whitehall (Jun 7, 2021)

The judge didn't overturn the ban _because_ an AR15 is like a swiss army knife. It was a throwaway comment that the anti gun activists latched on to because they have nothing else.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 8, 2021)

Penelope said:


> semi assault weapons


What the fuck is a "semi assault weapon?"


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 8, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The gun is used in Mass Shootings
> ...


Notice how they try to make a distinction between a semi-automatic rifle and an "assault weapon"?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 20, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


In it's commonality and utility, yes it is.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 20, 2021)

fncceo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> ...











						Custom AR 15 14.5
					

Spezial: 14,5'' Lauf und 13'' M-Lock Handguard Finish: Upper, Ladegriff und Magazine Tan. Lower, Schaft und Visiere in Schwarz Optik: Meprolight Mepro M21



					www.swiss-tactical-center.com
				





*Actually ... The Swiss Tactical Center does make an AR-15.*





.​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 22, 2021)

The Swiss Army Knife is a tool that can do many different jobs and serve many rolls.

Just like the AR15 platform.  

AR pistol:



Probably one of the best home defense weapons available.  It is quite small, compared to the full length rifle (20-inch barrel) or the "civilian carbine" (16-inch barrel)(the real carbine is 14.5").  The AR pistol can be chambered to shoot pistol cartridges, and the design allows for 4 points of body contact, as opposed to a 2-point contact of a handgun, and the length makes it easy to maneuver in close quarters.  Great for home defense, but not much more.

Standard AR rifle:



The exact same platform as the AR pistol, the standard rifle is a jack of all trades.  It can be used as a home defense weapon, a standard target rifle, a hunting rifle, a long-range target rifle, and a crutch if you sprain your ankle.  

Long-Range AR rifle:




This rifle uses the exact same platform as the standard AR rifle and the AR pistol, but this setup is designed exclusively for long-range target shooting or hunting.

These are just 3 examples of how the platform can be used.  

The AR platform is the one weapon platform that employs the concept of interchangeable parts to greatest level, simply by the design of the receiver:




It can accept many different types of barrels, stocks triggers, optics, etc.  

One would almost need no other platform to accomplish any roll.

So, yes.  The "Swiss Army Knife" utility comparison is spot on.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 22, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.



A gun can only kill one person at a time.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 22, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> A gun can only kill one person at a time.


.

Incorrect ... If any number of people line up in a trajectory, and with a high enough caliber weapon, you can score multiple kills with one shot.
The round will deform depending on composition, velocity, as well as  target hardness, and the trajectory may alter some ...
But it is deadly until the force is depleted.

.​


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 22, 2021)

Compost said:


> View attachment 498321



Okay, do you know where that gentleman got that shirt?  Because I need one, NOW.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 22, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It is like a Swiss Army knife as it is capable of doing many different tasks for different people. It can be adapted to fit short or tall people. It can be used for competitive target shooting, hunting and self defense. It can be charged to fire a number of different rounds some far more powerful than others. One rifle for everything that can fit almost  everybody.
> 
> And many gun owners can accomplish all  this without taking thsir AR-15 to a gunsmith.
> 
> ...



The problem is that you and I see all of that as different tasks and different uses.  Leftists see them all as the same task and use:  making loud noises, being scary, and making leftists piss their frillies and cry to their birthing people.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 22, 2021)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 498321
> ...


That's that scientist that the feminazis fucked over.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 23, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


I've always liked how you can pull your AR-15 out of your pocket and unfold the bayonet, scissors, corkscrew and screwdriver from it.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 23, 2021)

Compost said:


> What the judge said was, "Like the Swiss Army Knife, the popular AR-15 rifle is a perfect combination of home defense weapon and homeland defense equipment."
> 
> A reasonable analogy.


I agree. The weapon is well suited to home defense and urban or suburban combat.

The AR-15 has a pistol grip, and a medium length barrel, sometimes called a "carbine" rather than a "long gun."

The .233" Remington, a.k.a. 5.56mm NATO ammunition is lightweight and convenient, but limited in range to about 100 yards for accurate shooting, but certainly capable of inflicting general carnage and chance hits on target out to 200–300 yards.

You need a real "long gun" with a heavier caliber for greater range.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 23, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


The majority of killings in the United States is actually done with knives, even more than with handguns.  You might want to do your research.  As for the "one at a time,".......let's use China as an example.....a man went on a knife, killing spree and in the end the total was (drum roll here):  33 dead and 130 injured.  In a Japan killing spree,  one man left 19 dead and 26 injured.
Of ALL violent crimes, rifles are used the least.  They aren't easily concealed, thus making them less of a choice for criminals.  Then there is the pesky issue of the fact there are 300-400 MILLION firearms legally purchased and owned by the approximately 100,000,000 entirely honest, LAW-ABIDING citizens who DO NOT commit ANY crimes with their firearms, whether they are small handguns, AK-47's, AR-15's, or any other semi-automatic rifle that carries magazines.  
Last, the Second Amendment had nothing to do with hunting or sporting.  It made clear, including in the federalist papers and the Supreme Court, that the purpose for which the civilian population can own firearms, is so that should a foreign government invade or our own government become authoritarian/tyrannical, the populace can form militias and defend their states against the enemy (again....foreign or "domestic").  The Supreme Court has upheld the right of the people to possess firearms, per the Constitution.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 25, 2021)

Play AR-15 is no more powerful than any other semi-auto rifle.

The gun itself is simply a semi-auto rifle with a tactical look.  Being a tactical looking rifle does not make it.

The issue isn't the gun itself but all the attachments and modifications made for it.

A recently banned modification for example bumpstocks allowed a semi-auto rifle to shoot at a full auto rate.  this was technically legal for a number of years even though it was blatantly a workaround for the full auto weapon ban.

Instead of trying to get a gun ban simply because it looks scary wow not working any differently than any other weapon that you're not trying to ban, start focusing on Banning attachment in modifications that have no place in the hands of civilians.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> Play AR-15 is no more powerful than any other semi-auto rifle.
> 
> The gun itself is simply a semi-auto rifle with a tactical look.  Being a tactical looking rifle does not make it.
> 
> ...


Or...... (and this is a crazy idea, I know), stop  violating the US Constitution by trying to enact laws that the government was expressly forbidden  the authority to enact.   
Stop trying to tell free men what arms we may possess...... because the only reason anyone cares what weapons someone else has, is because they wish to do something to those people that they expect they would get shot for.
You ain't fooling anyone, and we're getting damned tired of you little punks pestering us about this.

Now fuck off.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 25, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


AN AR will open a can of soup...but it aint pretty


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> ...


Apparently, a riot shield is a beer opener, lol.


----------



## marvin martian (Jun 25, 2021)

Compost said:


> What the judge said was, "Like the Swiss Army Knife, the popular AR-15 rifle is a perfect combination of home defense weapon and homeland defense equipment."
> 
> A reasonable analogy.



Reasonable if you're not an anti-civil rights nutter like Penelope


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 25, 2021)

Leviticus said:


> Play AR-15 is no more powerful than any other semi-auto rifle.
> 
> The gun itself is simply a semi-auto rifle with a tactical look.  Being a tactical looking rifle does not make it.
> 
> ...




Which attachments have no place in civilian hands?.....we will await your reply.....


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 25, 2021)

Anyone with a, regulated by Congress as an "assault" type of rifle, should be automatically registered with the organized militia.


----------



## freyasman (Jun 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Anyone with a, regulated by Congress as an "assault" type of rifle, should be automatically registered with the organized militia.


Fucktard alert......


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 25, 2021)

freyasman said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a, regulated by Congress as an "assault" type of rifle, should be automatically registered with the organized militia.
> ...


Full of fallacy alert.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.
> ...


Well, a shotgun can do more. 

But, these Fudds want to keep their shotguns.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 25, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> Anyone with a, regulated by Congress as an "assault" type of rifle, should be automatically registered with the organized militia.


Okay.  I am the militia of Booney.  Bootney's militia.

Now, give me my machine guns.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Wild Bill Kelsoe said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Shotguns are next in line, right after "sniper rifles", which means anything with a telescopic sight.

The objective is to ban gun ownership, across the board.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 25, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone with a, regulated by Congress as an "assault" type of rifle, should be automatically registered with the organized militia.
> ...


No such Thing, Booney. 

Article 2, Section 26. The right of the individual citizen to bear arms in defense of himself or the State shall not be impaired, but nothing in this section shall be construed as authorizing individuals or corporations to organize, maintain, or employ an armed body of men.  (Arizona State Constitution)


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Because you don't understand the use of simile.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


Further proof you do not understand simile.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 11, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Further proof you do not understand simile.


It wasnt the weapon the murdered many people, but the liberal asshole who the ATF and FBI failed to stop from killing those.. People like you who vote for Joe Biden, who allows this shit to continue...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> It wasnt the weapon the murdered many people, but the liberal asshole who the ATF and FBI failed to stop from killing those.. People like you who vote for Joe Biden, who allows this shit to continue...


Um...  wut?


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 11, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because you don't understand the use of simile.



Politics aside, I believe that the Eugene Stoner System is the Swiss Army of firearms. not the AR-15 as such. Although the gas impingement operating system can be improved.  See H&K 416 gas piston AR  M27 IAR (Infantry Automatic Rifle), adopted by the USMC.
Plus and minus observations
1. Piston-driven guns run much cleaner. Fire a 30-round magazine through a piston-driven AR and it will look just as clean afterwards.​2. Piston-driven guns run much cooler. You’ll have to shoot about 100 rounds through a piston gun and a gas gun to really feel the difference, but it is there.​3. On average, piston-driven guns are less accurate. This does not mean piston-driven ARs are inaccurate, but, looking over test records, the most accurate ARs tested have been those that work with the gas impingement system.​4. On average, piston-driven guns cost more. This observation must be qualified with “it depends.” There are some very expensive gas impingement ARs and some piston-driven ARs that are not all that expensive. However, if you want to purchase the least expensive AR possible, it will be a gas impingement gun.​5. If you intend to run a suppressor on your AR, gas impingement guns are more suppressor-friendly, especially those with an adjustable gas block that allows you to control the amount of gas directed back through the gas tube.​6. Both piston-driven and gas impingement guns are very reliable. Parts for gas impingement ARs are easier to find, much more plentiful, and less expensive.​While there are still maintenance issues using the gas impingement system vs the piston system, overall the modularity of the Stoner AR system allows for versatility by changing the upper receiver.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 11, 2021)

danielpalos said:


> No such Thing, Booney.
> 
> Article 2, Section 26. The right of the individual citizen to bear arms in defense of himself or the State shall not be impaired, but nothing in this section shall be construed as authorizing individuals or corporations to organize, maintain, or employ an armed body of men.  (Arizona State Constitution)


Washington State Constitution, same thing.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 11, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Because you don't understand the use of simile.


Pistol grip, relatively short barrel for a rifle, suitable for  close urban combat or possibly medium range hunting for deer or smaller game.

The .223" Remington or 5.56mm NATO round is the smallest centerfire cartridge on the market (except for the necked down wildcat 17." Remington) and unfortunately somewhat limits the usefulness of the weapon to that of a boy scouts plinker.

Shoot a pop can at 50 yards, one step up from a .177" BB gun or a .22" rifle.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 11, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> Piston-driven guns run much cooler. You’ll have to shoot about 100 rounds through a piston gun and a gas gun to really feel the difference, but it is there


Pump up that BB gun some more, doc. We need a bigger caliber here.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> The .223" Remington or 5.56mm NATO round is the smallest centerfire cartridge on the market...


Better look again.




__





						.22 caliber - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





justinacolmena said:


> and unfortunately somewhat limits the usefulness of the weapon to that of a boy scouts plinker.


5.56x45, derived fro the .222 Remington has a multitude of uses, up to at least small game hunting.
Correctly loaded and with the right rifle, it is accurate out to 1000yds or more.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 11, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Better look again


.17 Remington? That's the only one smaller, and it's a necked down version of the same cartridge.

Even the .22" Magnum is rimfire, not centerfire.



M14 Shooter said:


> Correctly loaded and with the right rifle, it is accurate out to 1000yds or more.


I've heard that communist-infiltrated socialist small arms NATO sales pitch before.

You need a bigger caliber for 1000 yards. Come on, that's over half a mile. There's too much drag and drop and windage. You aren't going to hit your target out there when it counts.

The typical AR-15 or standard issue M-16 rifle barrel has an extremely tight twist, one turn in 8 or 9 inches, which is only good to 150 to 300 yards absolute max. The bullet spins too fast out of the barrel and becomes unstable in flight after that, an unpredictable piece of shrapnel.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 11, 2021)

M16a2 was accurate to 500 yards I shot the a1 at 500 meters accurately


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> .17 Remington? That's the only one smaller, and it's a necked down version of the same cartridge.


By bullet size.   There a lot more to a round that bullet size; many .22 cartridges are less powerful that .223


justinacolmena said:


> I've heard that communist-infiltrated socialist small arms NATO sales pitch before.


Good - because it is true.


justinacolmena said:


> You need a bigger caliber for 1000 yards.


You better tell the USMC and US Army marksmanship units.
They shoot 1000yds all the time with 5.56x45 - and iron sights.


justinacolmena said:


> The typical AR-15 or standard issue M-16 rifle barrel has an extremely tight twist, one turn in 8 or 9 inches, which is only good to 150 to 300 yards absolute max.


You have no idea what you're talking about; shooing an AR15/M16 doesnt even start to be a challenge until you go past 300yds.


justinacolmena said:


> The bullet spins too fast out of the barrel and becomes unstable in flight after that, an unpredictable piece of shrapnel.


Rarely- and only for bullets under 60gr.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> M16a2 was accurate to 500 yards I shot the a1 at 500 meters accurately


And that's an in-service service rifle.   
Civilian models are accurate past 600yds.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 11, 2021)

My dad was Army he told me I never fired the a1 at 500 meters LOL.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 11, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> You need a bigger caliber for 1000 yards. Come on, that's over half a mile. There's too much drag and drop and windage. You aren't going to hit your target out there when it counts.


2019 NRA Long Range service rifle match results.    M16s.


			http://www.nrahq.org/compete/natpdf/cp512-19.pdf


----------



## itfitzme (Aug 11, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.



They both can be used to open a can of beer.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 12, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


Pretty sure everything you know about AR15s can be easily engraved in 8 point font on the head of a pin.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 12, 2021)

itfitzme said:


> They both can be used to open a can of beer.


Shoot that beer can and hit it every time at 300 yards and I'll be properly impressed.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 12, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Shoot that beer can and hit it every time at 300 yards and I'll be properly impressed.


Is the can standng up or laying with its top facing me?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

I like things that go boom, he he!


----------



## Canon Shooter (Aug 12, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.



Well, guess what?

Your opinion means shit.

Enjoy that...


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 13, 2021)

Does anyone really not understand that the "Swiss Army Knife"  reflects on the AR15 as a single tool with many uses?
How can people be so obtuse?
Aside from willfully, I mean...?


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 13, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> Does anyone really not understand that the "Swiss Army Knife"  reflects on the AR15 as a single tool with many uses?
> How can people be so obtuse?
> Aside from willfully, I mean...?




Well...some are actually stupid, the rest are dishonest....


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 13, 2021)

I would say a Swiss army knife has more uses.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Aug 13, 2021)

Penelope said:


> The gun is used in Mass Shootings, a knife can only kill one person at a time and you have to be close to him/her.


lots of guns are used in Mass Shooting including handguns and shotguns.  so what, it is a people problem not a gun problem


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 13, 2021)

Ordinary Guy said:


> lots of guns are used in Mass Shooting including handguns and shotguns.  so what, it is a people problem not a gun problem


Indeed.
Most mass shootings are perpetrated with, and most people who die in a mass shooting are killed with, a handgun.


----------



## Ordinary Guy (Aug 13, 2021)

Penelope said:


> California gun ruling: Federal judge overturns state ban on assault weapons and likens AR-15 to Swiss Army knife
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------
> I don't.


that's great, lets go after cell phone usage while driving.  I have been hit by distracted drivers 4 different times in the last 5 years.  They should all be outlawed/disabled when a car is moving or engaged in Drive mode


----------



## Viktor (Aug 13, 2021)

bear513 said:


> It's like a hammer it depends what use it for Penelope


An AR 15 is the civilian version of the Army M16, except it shoots semiauto only. The M16 had a full auto option. The ammo was NATO 5.56MM.


----------

